# advice on best people to contact about paying spanish taxes



## markjd (Aug 1, 2008)

when we move to spain in less than 3 weeks i will need to contact someone to pay taxes and social security into the Spanish system, i have tried a couple of companies both have never come back to us and were as in the UK you can speak to the relavent offices all the companies i spoke to want stupid money just to give you a little information.
I don't mind paying for good advice and time to go through things, one of the companies i tried to sort this out with we met at a big exibition in Birmingham and they are only interested if you spend £2000 plus with them on advice.
any contacts would be greatfully recieved


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

I can recommend my gestoria but he´s in Torremolinos, where will you be?. Rob


----------



## markjd (Aug 1, 2008)

unfortunately be will inland on costa blanca near a place called Alcoy, we wanted to keep away from the tourists, thanks for the advice i supose all the gestoria would be the same?

thanks Rob


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Check your private email on this forum

Regards, Dave


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Try contacting Westmed in Torrevieja. They have an excellent reputation and if they're not able to advise you, they will know who you can contact that is legal and registered to offer Fiscal services.

WEST MED CONSULTING SOLICITORS
C/Joaquin Chapaprieta, 26 -2º
03181-Torrevieja (Alicante)
PHONE: (0034) 966 704 994
FAX: (0034) 965 705 462

E-mail: [email protected]


----------

